# She would not speak Spanish



## Melania_3838

Mi pregunta es ¿como diría eso naturalmente? 

Ella no hablaba español o Ella no hablaría español.

O  quizás, para evitar el problema, es mejor decir ''Ella no quiso hablar español'' que significa ''She didn't want/refused to speak spanish. Pero lo que me gustaría aclarar sobre todo es como decir  ''she would not speak'' en el pasado.

He aprendido que muchos hispanohablantes no usan ''condicional'', sino el imperfecto,  cuando hablan del futuro en el pasado, asi que necesito ayuda.


----------



## honeyheart

En mi país por lo menos, la forma natural de decir esa frase con ese sentido sería:

_"Ella no iba a hablar español"_.

(Literalmente: "She wasn't going to speak Spanish".)


----------



## jmx

A mi la construcción "she would not..." con sentido de pasado me parece muy particular del inglés, no hay traducción literal al español. Creo que en realidad aquí "would" no es más que el pasado de "will" pero con el sentido de "to want, desire". En definitiva, no me atrevo a darte una traducción sin un contexto más amplio.


----------



## Ann O'Rack

The sense of "she would not" is "she did not want to", or even "she refused to". So if you don't like "querer", how about a translation that you like for "refuse"? Being merely English I hesitate to suggest the most appropriate verb.


----------



## slazenger14

Dirías esta: Ella no hablaba español. The use of the imperfect here implies that either there is no time frame given, or this was a habitual action. She didn't used to speak spanish (sometime in the past), even though maybe she was able? 
Estoy de acuerdo con Ann O'Rack. Diría: Ella no quería hablar Español. She didn't want to speak Spanish. 
If she refused to speak it instead of not having the desire to speak it, diría: Ella no quiso hablar español. 

Querer en el pasado significa (la forma afirmativa) - to attempt pero cuando se use en la forma negativa significa - to refuse. 

Ojalá que esto te ayude.


----------



## stretch

Ella no quiso hablar español.

The meaning is that she refused, although sometimes in English that reality escapes us as native speakers.


----------



## la_machy

stretch said:


> Ella no quiso hablar español.
> 
> The meaning is that she refused, although sometimes in English that reality escapes us as native speakers.


 
If it means 'Ella no quiso hablar español', what about 'She didn't want to speak spanish'. 
To me, as a spanish native, I found 'She would not speak spanish' as 'ella no* quería* hablar español' (imperfect)  and even as 'ella no _*querría*_ hablar español (condicional). And  'she didn't want to speak spanish' as 'ella no quiso hablar español'. 
So, when I'm thinking, at least I got it!, I come across with this kind of sentence and it really confuse me!!

Saludos


----------



## Forero

"Didn't want" y "wouldn't" son ambiguos los dos, pero "wouldn't" es lo usual para decir que no quiso hacerlo y no lo hizo:

"We tried to get her to, but she wouldn't speak Spanish."
_Tratamos de hacerla hablar español, pero no quiso.
_ 
Para expresar más bien el futuro del pasado, puede usarse _wouldn't_ o _wasn't _(_going_) _to_, y (aveces) puede traducirse con el condicional:

"Little did she know that she wouldn't/wasn't (going) to speak Spanish again until four years later."

"We knew she wouldn't be speaking Spanish for some time."
_Sabíamos que no hablaría español por algún tiempo._


----------



## Serafín33

I think "ella no quería/quiso hablar español" (as la machy said) are the best translations (then it depends on context for time-frame). I admit I find it confusing to translate as well! Context within other sentences would be appropriate.

"Ella no hablaba español" is good too, but the problem is that without much context it could also mean "she didn't speak Spanish" (in the sense that she didn't know the language at all).


----------



## Forero

Neqitan said:


> "Ella no hablaba español" is good too, but the problem is that without much context it could also mean "she didn't speak Spanish" (in the sense that she didn't know the language at all).


No creo que "no hablaba" en una oración simple pueda ser "wouldn't speak."


----------



## Serafín33

Forero said:


> No creo que "no hablaba" en una oración simple pueda ser "wouldn't speak."


The thing is that if I imagine this being said in some song's lyrics describing past I can perfectly see "no hablaba" as a translation (because of the lack of definite time-frame, again, it's just describing).


----------



## Forero

But _wouldn't speak_ does not sound like a description to me.


----------



## la_machy

Forero said:


> "Didn't want" y "wouldn't" son ambiguos los dos, pero "wouldn't" es lo usual para decir que no quiso hacerlo y no lo hizo:
> 
> "We tried to get her to, but she wouldn't speak Spanish."
> _Tratamos de hacerla hablar español, pero no quiso._
> 
> Para expresar más bien el futuro del pasado, puede usarse _wouldn't_ o _wasn't _(_going_) _to_, y (aveces) puede traducirse con el condicional:
> 
> "Little did she know that she wouldn't/wasn't (going) to speak Spanish again until four years later."
> 
> "We knew she wouldn't be speaking Spanish for some time."
> _Sabíamos que no hablaría español por algún tiempo._


 
Bueno, si lo veo como hablar del futuro en el pasado, entonces le encuentro más sentido, pues como tú dices, lo traduciría como condicional, pensando algo así como 'ella no querría hablar español (por mucho tiempo)''. 
Y creo el matiz de diferencia con 'ella_ no quiso_ hablar español' (she didn't want to speak spanish), es que esto último es rotundo y sucedió exactamente en aquel momento del pasado, sin pensar en el futuro y sin depender de otros hechos (condiciones). 
Como siempre, el uso de cualquiera de las dos expresiones, dependería mucho dle contexto.

Anyway, I hope to be in the right track!

Thank you, Forero.


Saludos


----------



## Forero

la_machy said:


> Y creo el matiz de diferencia con 'ella_ no quiso_ hablar español' (she didn't want to speak spanish), es que esto último es rotundo y sucedió exactamente en aquel momento del pasado, sin pensar en el futuro y sin depender de otros hechos (condiciones).
> Como siempre, el uso de cualquiera de las dos expresiones, dependería mucho dle contexto.
> 
> Anyway, I hope to be in the right track!
> 
> Thank you, Forero.
> 
> 
> Saludos


"Didn't want" no es terminante ni en el momento exacto. Eso se dice "Wouldn't". "Wouldn't" puede usarse si fue una vez o varias veces, pero dice que (cada vez) no quiso hacerlo y no lo hizo. "Didn't want" dice que en aquel momento, o en aquellos momentos, no estaba dispuesta a hacerlo.

_She didn't want to do it, but she did it anyway.
_No quería hacerlo, pero lo hizo sin embargo.

_She wouldn't do it, but she did it anyway.  _[No tiene sentido.]

_She wouldn't do it at that moment, but she did it later._
No quiso hacerlo en ese momento, pero lo hizo más tarde.

Puede haber un contexto en que "wouldn't" significa "no solía", más o menos, pero fuera de tal contexto creo que debe de ser "no quiso".


----------



## chamyto

Melania_3838 said:


> Mi pregunta es ¿como diría eso naturalmente?
> 
> Ella no hablaba español o Ella no hablaría español.
> 
> O quizás, para evitar el problema, es mejor decir ''Ella no quiso hablar español'' que significa ''She didn't want/refused to speak spanish. Pero lo que me gustaría aclarar sobre todo es como decir ''she would not speak'' en el pasado.
> 
> He aprendido que muchos hispanohablantes no usan ''condicional'', sino el imperfecto, cuando hablan del futuro en el pasado, asi que necesito ayuda.


 
Depende del contexto:

Ella no solía hablar español

          o


Ella no hablaría español


----------



## stretch

chamyto said:


> Depende del contexto:
> 
> Ella no solía hablar español
> 
> o
> 
> 
> Ella no hablaría español


 
Una vez más, en este contexto, no es así.  El significado de "she wouldn't" en este contexto no tiene nada que ver con el condicional, ni tampoco con el "used to" que tipicamente lo relacionamos con el verbo "soler".  Sencillamente es que no quiso, o bien, se rehusó a hablar español, pero creo que el primero mantiene mejor el tono del original.


----------



## Södertjej

Se negó, rehusar sería transitivo, no se usa en forma pronominal. Yo diría se negó, me suena más rotundo que no quiso. Puedes hacer algo, aunque no quieras hacerlo, pero si te niegas, te niegas y no hay forma. Lo veo más cercano al original.


----------



## Bandama

Pienso que  no tiene sentido buscar en el futuro y condicional españoles una equivalencia al uso de "will"  o "would" para expresar insistencia o negación.

En la frase que nos ocupa yo dirìa:

"*Ella se negó** a hablar españ**ol*"


----------



## stretch

Södertjej said:


> Se negó, rehusar sería transitivo, no se usa en forma pronominal. Yo diría se negó, me suena más rotundo que no quiso. Puedes hacer algo, aunque no quieras hacerlo, pero si te niegas, te niegas y no hay forma. Lo veo más cercano al original.


 
En este portal dice que rehusarse es pronominal...
http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=rehusarse

Lo que dices de hacer algo aunque no quieras, tiene sentido. Pero no se trata de no haber forma de hacerlo. El significado del pretérito de querer no significa "didn't want to" en inglés. En pretérito, tiene un significado muy distinto--de no querer *Y* negarse a hacerlo.

Checa esta página, hacia abajo, para una explicación...
*http://www.studyspanish.com/lessons/pretimp4.htm* 

Esta lo explica bien, también:
http://articles.directorym.com/Preterite_Verbs-a1045729.html

Ella no quiso hablar español.

Saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

Gracias por los enlaces, pero no me fío tanto de un enlace de un sitio que se llama studyspanish.com como de mi oído nativo, que jamás ha oído "yo me rehúso" y de lo que dice la RAE. Resalto en azul lo de transitivo para más claridad.

*rehusar**.* (Del lat. _*refusāre_, de _refūsus_, rechazado).
* 1.* *tr*. No querer o no aceptar algo.

Efectivamente el enlace que proporcionas del diccionario de WR dice que rehusarse se usa en América, pero en España no. El DRAE desde luego no lo recoge. Aquí se percibe ese uso como incorrecto. Por supuesto si funciona en ciertos países, pues adelante, pero no para usarlo en España. Ver entrada DPD más abajo.

No hay forma es una expresión, no hay que interpretarla literalmente en el sentido de que no existe una manera de hacerlo, sino que se usa cuando hay una negativa rotunda, como es el caso. Es algo así como que no hubo manera de convencerla. Lo cual es precisamente lo que sucedió según esa frase.

No sé exactamente en qué te basas para decir esto:


> El significado del pretérito de querer no significa "didn't want to" en inglés. En pretérito, tiene un significado muy distinto--de no querer *Y* negarse a hacerlo.


No es así, si lo fuera, negarse no tendría la rotunidad que tiene por comparación con no querer. No querer significa no desear hacerlo, pero desde luego no implica negarse a hacerlo como tú sostienes. Otra cosa es que en un contexto concreto se implique eso, pero no porque el verbo en sí incluya ese matiz por defecto.

No quise hacerlo, pero no pude evitarlo. No quería hacerlo, pero me vi obligado. 

O el famoso (en España) "Ella no quería, oiga, ella no quería..." pero todos sabemos que al final sí lo hizo.

EDIT: Encuentro en la entrada de rehúsar del DPD lo siguiente:

_Hoy es transitivo: «Cortés rehúsa la invitación» (Márquez __Cortés [Esp. 1990]); __«Obdulio rehúsa obedecer» (García __Paso [Col. 1988]). Es incorrecto su uso con complementos introducidos por __a o__ de: __«Grupos de bandidos que rehúsan a deponer las armas» (__Mundo [Esp.] 15.6.96). __Es igualmente incorrecto utilizarlo con el régimen de negar, esto es, como pronominal con un complemento introducido por __a: __«Se rehúsan a cooperar hasta con la mano de obra» (__Proceso [Méx.] 21.7.96); debió decirse __Rehúsan cooperar.

Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## stretch

Södertjej said:


> Gracias por los enlaces, pero no me fío tanto de un enlace de un sitio que se llama studyspanish.com como de mi oído nativo, que jamás ha oído "yo me rehúso" y de lo que dice la RAE. Resalto en azul lo de transitivo para más claridad.
> 
> *rehusar**.* (Del lat. _*refusāre_, de _refūsus_, rechazado).
> *1.* *tr*. No querer o no aceptar algo.
> 
> 
> No hay forma es una expresión, no hay que interpretarla literalmente en el sentido de que no existe una manera, sino que se usa cuando hay una negativa rotunda, como es el caso.


 
Hay muchas cosas en inglés que mi oído nativo de inglés no ha escuchado, pero no quiere decir que no existan, ¿verdad?

Busca en Google.com.mx y verás que sí se usa "rehusarse" de esa forma.  Sé que google no es %100 digno de confianza, pero nos da un vistazo a lo que se está escribiendo y diciendo.  Yo estoy aprendiendo nuevos dichos y vocabulario en inglés todos los días.  El RAE es excelente, y me encanta citar lo que dice, pero siempre está un poco atrasado...la gente comienza a usar palabras nuevas, el RAE se resiste a aceptarlas, y a los 3 o 4 años, por fin las acepta, por decirlo así.  Hay que tener cuidado cuando no encontramos en el RAE lo que la gente dice comunmente.  El diccionario de WR, al cual tú perteneces como forero, dice que "rehusarse" se utiliza como verbo pronominal.  

A final de cuentas, lo de rehusarse no era lo más importante para mí.  El sitio de studyspanish.com no era para enseñarte algo del verbo "rehusar" (obviamente no lo checaste) sino para señalarte que "no quiso" no significa "didn't want to" sino "refused."

Simplemente quería enfatizar que "ella no quiso" quiere decir que ella se negó a hacerlo, porque no es que no tuviera ganas de hacerlo, sino que, al no querer hacerlo, se negó a hacerlo.  En realidad, "ella no quiso" puede ser sinónimo de "ella se negó".  La diferencia es que yo traduciría "ella se negó" como "she refused" y traduciría "ella no quiso" como "she wouldn't."  Por eso propuse "ella no quiso".


----------



## Södertjej

stretch said:


> Busca en Google.com.mx y verás que sí se usa "rehusarse" de esa forma.  Sé que google no es %100 digno de confianza, pero nos da un vistazo a lo que se está escribiendo y diciendo.  Yo estoy aprendiendo nuevos dichos y vocabulario en inglés todos los días.  El RAE es excelente, y me encanta citar lo que dice, pero siempre está un poco atrasado...la gente comienza a usar palabras nuevas, el RAE se resiste a aceptarlas, y a los 3 o 4 años, por fin las acepta, por decirlo así.  Hay que tener cuidado cuando no encontramos en el RAE lo que la gente dice comunmente.  El diccionario de WR, al cual tú perteneces como forero, dice que "rehusarse" se utiliza como verbo pronominal.


El DPD es un diccionario elaborado por todas las academias de español, rehusarse difícilmente es un neologismo, sino un uso inadecuado, usar un verbo transitivo como pronominal. Si la RAE es lenta no lo ha sido para catalogar "rehusarse" de incorrecto, con el consenso de todas las demás academias, insisto. Así que dudo mucho que en tres o cuatro años vaya a aceptar rehusarse si su uso es limitado y erróneo.

Sí, hay muchas cosas que uno no ha oído y no por eso son incorrectas, pero usar un transitivo como pronominal suena incorrecto a oídos nativos. Si luego resulta que ese uso es limitado y está desaconsejado (si fuera un uso culto la academia mexicana lo habría defendido como regionalismo) y además no existe en mi zona, veo absurdo abogar por su validez, porque yo no hablo con giros mexicanos. 

La presencia del término en webs mexicanas tampoco lo legitima. Sí lo haría el uso por parte de autores mexicanos de prestigio, pero que venga en veinte mil blogs de adolescentes con faltas de ortografía (es un ejemplo válido para ambos lados del Atlántico) no es un modelo a seguir.

Sin duda valoro enormemente los recursos de WR pero que ahí venga rehusar como pronominal cuando la RAE lo desaconseja desde luego no significa que vaya decir que lo guay es lo de WR. Los proyectos abiertos, como la Wiki o WR tienen sus virtudes y sus defectos, ductilidad y gazapos. A fecha de hoy la referencia mundial de la normativa del castellano se llama RAE.




> quería enfatizar que "ella no quiso" quiere decir que ella se negó a hacerlo, porque no es que no tuviera ganas de hacerlo, sino que, al no querer hacerlo, se negó a hacerlo.


No quería significa eso, que no quería, no implica que se negara y no sé de dónde se sacan eso. Si fuera verdad, no tendrían sentido frases tan correctas y normales como ésta:

No quería hacerlo pero no pudo negarse.

Y repito que no tengo que ir a studyspanish.com para que me expliquen que significa "no quería". Entiendo que she wouldn't pueda tener menos énfasis que she refused, pero también entiendo que she wouldn't tiene más que "she didn't want to", de ahí que vea más adecuado se negó. Por supuesto "no quiso" no es incorrecto, en ningún momento he querido implicar lo contrario.


----------



## stretch

Södertjej said:


> El DPD es un diccionario elaborado por todas las academias de español, rehusarse difícilmente es un neologismo, sino un uso inadecuado, usar un verbo transitivo como pronominal. Si la RAE es lenta no lo ha sido para catalogar "rehusarse" de incorrecto, con el consenso de todas las demás academias, insisto. Así que dudo mucho que en tres o cuatro años vaya a aceptar rehusarse si su uso es limitado y erróneo.
> 
> Sí, hay muchas cosas que uno no ha oído y no por eso son incorrectas, pero usar un transitivo como pronominal suena incorrecto a oídos nativos. Si luego resulta que ese uso es limitado y está desaconsejado (si fuera un uso culto la academia mexicana lo habría defendido como regionalismo) y además no existe en mi zona, veo absurdo abogar por su validez, porque yo no hablo con giros mexicanos.
> 
> La presencia del término en webs mexicanas tampoco lo legitima. Sí lo haría el uso por parte de autores mexicanos de prestigio, pero que venga en veinte mil blogs de adolescentes con faltas de ortografía (es un ejemplo válido para ambos lados del Atlántico) no es un modelo a seguir.
> 
> Sin duda valoro enormemente los recursos de WR pero que ahí venga rehusar como pronominal cuando la RAE lo desaconseja desde luego no significa que vaya decir que lo guay es lo de WR. Los proyectos abiertos, como la Wiki o WR tienen sus virtudes y sus defectos, ductilidad y gazapos. A fecha de hoy la referencia mundial de la normativa del castellano se llama RAE.
> 
> 
> No quería significa eso, que no quería, no implica que se negara y no sé de dónde se sacan eso. Si fuera verdad, no tendrían sentido frases tan correctas y normales como ésta:
> 
> No quería hacerlo pero no pudo negarse.
> 
> Y repito que no tengo que ir a studyspanish.com para que me expliquen que significa "no quería". Entiendo que she wouldn't pueda tener menos énfasis que she refused, pero también entiendo que she wouldn't tiene más que "she didn't want to", de ahí que vea más adecuado se negó. Por supuesto "no quiso" no es incorrecto, en ningún momento he querido implicar lo contrario.


 



Södertjej said:


> La presencia del término en webs mexicanas tampoco lo legitima. Sí lo haría el uso por parte de autores mexicanos de prestigio, pero que venga en veinte mil blogs de adolescentes con faltas de ortografía (es un ejemplo válido para ambos lados del Atlántico) no es un modelo a seguir.


Se ha utilizado en "El Universal", periódico de Caracas.
http://economia.eluniversal.com/2009/03/13/eco_art_ramirez-se-rehuso-a_1303405.shtml

Y en "Correo Peru":
http://www.correoperu.com.pe/correo...cci_parent=0&txtSecci_id=83&txtNota_id=125589

Y en "DERF...Agencia Federal de Noticias" de Argentina:
http://www.derf.com.ar/despachos.asp?cod_des=246456&ID_Seccion=22

Y en "El Comercio" de Peru:
http://www.elcomercio.com.pe/ediciononline/HTML/2008-06-25/cine-actor-rehuso-interpretar-lula.html

Y en "Prensa.com" de Panamá:
http://mensual.prensa.com/mensual/contenido/2009/08/11/hoy/panorama/1881935.asp

Hay más, pero ya me parecen suficientes estos ejemplos.  Y no son "blogs de adolescentes" y creo que puedes checar la "ortografía" de estos sitios y pues, más o menos, ahí le llevan. 



Södertjej said:


> No quería significa eso, que no quería, no implica que se negara y no sé de dónde se sacan eso. Si fuera verdad, no tendrían sentido frases tan correctas y normales como ésta...


 
Nunca dije que "no quería" significara "negarse", sino que "no quiso" significa "se negó".  



Södertjej said:


> Y repito que no tengo que ir a studyspanish.com para que me expliquen que significa "no quería". Entiendo que she wouldn't pueda tener menos énfasis que she refused, pero también entiendo que she wouldn't tiene más que "she didn't want to", de ahí que vea más adecuado se negó. Por supuesto "no quiso" no es incorrecto, en ningún momento he querido implicar lo contrario.


No le ofrecí ese sitio para eso, sino para explicar que "no querer" en pretérito, cambia de significado la traducción al inglés.  Pero como dices que "no quiso" no es incorrecto, entonces por lo menos estamos de acuerdo en eso.


----------



## Bandama

A pesar del empate de compromiso al que parece que se ha llegado en la discusión precedente, *yo pienso que la traducción más ajustada al español de "won't" y "wouldn't" en su sentido de insistencia negativa es "negarse a"*. Es verdad que existen otras opciones, y utilizar "querer" es una opción perfectamente válidad también.

Sin embargo, hay un pequeño matiz: "won't/woudn't" son la negacición de sus equivalentes masculinos para expresar insistencia. Cuando se utilizan, se desea expresar algo más que "don't/didn't want to". No se trata solo de un deseo negativo, sino de un repetido o insistente rechazo a hacer algo. Para expresar esto, "querer" se queda ligeramente corto y contiene la ambigüedad de expresar un simple deseo de la persona/animal/objeto independiente de la influencia externa. El uso de "won't/wouldn't" incluye _la voluntad de no hacer algo que se considera por el hablante normal, que el hablante espera que se produzca, _algo,en definitiva, que reacciona insistentemente contra el deseo del hablante.

a) Si yo digo "*María no quería hablar español*", esto es algo que María pudo hacer por su propia deseo, independientemente de lo que esperaban el hablante u otras personas, simplemente porque no le gustaba: no hay negación a una voluntad ajena. De hecho, una de sus acepciones es muy próxima a "A María lo le apetecía hablar español".

b) Si digo "*María no quiso hablar español*", obviamente me refiero a un hecho puntual, y no tiene el sentido de insistencia de "would".

c) Por último, "*María se negó/negaba a hablar español*" muestra en ambos casos la oposición de María a una voluntad ajena o a lo que el hablante espera de ella. María actúa de esta manera, no sólo por un deseo personal, sino contra la expectativa de los demás y de manera continua. 

Esto se ve mucho más claramente en presente, donde "María won't speak Spanish" sólo tiene la alternativa de "no quiere" (con su ambigua polisemia) y 'se niega a', mucho más rotundo e insistente.

Como vemos, "negarse a hacer algo", aunque tal vez no traduzca perfectamente ese uso inglés de "will" y "would" tan ligado a su sentido original de voluntad, sí que, a mi juicio, se aproxima más a este significado en inglés que el verbo "querer", que está claramente más cercano a "want".


----------



## Forero

A ver si _will_ puede traducirse como "conceder":_

She won't come with us._
No concede venir con nosotros. [Es decir que se niega a acompañarnos.]
_
Now she will come with us.
_Ya concede venir con nosotros.

_She said she would come with us._
Ella dijo que no se negaba a (que concedía) venir con nosotros.

_ She said she would not come with us._
Ella dijo que se negaba a (no concedía) venir con nosotros.

_She would not come with us._
Se negó a venir con nosotros.


----------



## Bandama

Forero said:


> A ver si _will_ puede traducirse como "conceder":_
> 
> She won't come with us._
> No concede venir con nosotros. [Es decir que se niega a acompañarnos.]
> _
> Now she will come with us.
> _Ya concede venir con nosotros.
> 
> _She said she would come with us._
> Ella dijo que no se negaba a (que concedía) venir con nosotros.
> 
> _ She said she would not come with us._
> Ella dijo que se negaba a (no concedía) venir con nosotros.
> 
> _She would not come with us._
> Se negó a venir con nosotros.




Me temo que no es posible de esta forma. El verbo "conceder" tiene, efectivamente, un significado similar, pero no se puede utilizar de esta manera, seguido de infinitivo. 

Es posible "conceder + sustantivo" (Le concedieron un premio) o "conceder + que + frase" (Concedo que que es difícil traducir este término). En este último caso, "conceder + que + indicativo" puede significar "admitir" (como en mi ejemplo) o  "permitir" (si lleva subjuntivo: "Te concedo que uses mi castillo").

Sí que se podría utilizar "conceder" en la traducción, pero de otra manera:

"Ella no nos concede la gracia de venir con nosotros"

o

"Ella no nos concede que la acompañemos"


----------



## stretch

Bandama said:


> Me temo que no es posible de esta forma. El verbo "conceder" tiene, efectivamente, un significado similar, pero no se puede utilizar de esta manera, seguido de infinitivo.
> 
> Es posible "conceder + sustantivo" (Le concedieron un premio) o "conceder + que + frase" (Concedo que que es difícil traducir este término). En este último caso, "conceder + que + indicativo" puede significar "admitir" (como en mi ejemplo) o "permitir" (si lleva subjuntivo: "Te concedo que uses mi castillo").
> 
> Sí que se podría utilizar "conceder" en la traducción, pero de otra manera:
> 
> "Ella no nos concede la gracia de venir con nosotros"
> 
> o
> 
> "Ella no nos concede que la acompañemos"


Ya nos desviamos del tema. Voy a intentar a explicar esto de otra manera..."would" es el pasado de "will". "Will" se puede utilizar para expresar un deseo, no solamente el tiempo futuro, como se explica en dictionary.com: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/will?db=luna

*verb (used with object), verb (used without object) *10.to wish; desire; like: _Go where you will. Ask, if you will, who the owner is. _

Cuando tenemos esto en cuenta, el verbo "querer" es perfecto. 
En pasado: _She wouldn't speak Spanish = Ella no quiso hablar español._
Tal vez este detallito que faltaba, nos llevó a confundirnos tanto. Espero que ya quede claro.
Saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

stretch said:


> Se ha utilizado en "El Universal", periódico de Caracas.
> http://economia.eluniversal.com/2009/03/13/eco_art_ramirez-se-rehuso-a_1303405.shtml
> 
> Y en "Correo Peru":
> http://www.correoperu.com.pe/correo...cci_parent=0&txtSecci_id=83&txtNota_id=125589
> 
> Y en "DERF...Agencia Federal de Noticias" de Argentina:
> http://www.derf.com.ar/despachos.asp?cod_des=246456&ID_Seccion=22
> 
> Y en "El Comercio" de Peru:
> http://www.elcomercio.com.pe/ediciononline/HTML/2008-06-25/cine-actor-rehuso-interpretar-lula.html
> 
> Y en "Prensa.com" de Panamá:
> http://mensual.prensa.com/mensual/contenido/2009/08/11/hoy/panorama/1881935.asp
> 
> Hay más, pero ya me parecen suficientes estos ejemplos.  Y no son "blogs de adolescentes" y creo que puedes checar la "ortografía" de estos sitios y pues, más o menos, ahí le llevan.


Repito: en España no se usa, con lo cual no entiendo tu insistencia. La RAE lo desaconseja explícitamente, ídem.

En los más prestigiosos periódicos españoles se ven a diario verdaderos ataques a la gramática más elemental. Las referencias a prensa sólo demuestran que hay gente que sí lo usa, no que sea un uso culto.

Si quieres seguir usándolo, asunto tuyo, pero no insistas en que es correcto. El DPD lo dice bien clarito y te recuerdo que fueron las academias de todos los países de habla hispana los que consensuaron ese texto.


----------



## Bandama

stretch said:


> Ya nos desviamos del tema. Voy a intentar a explicar esto de otra manera..."would" es el pasado de "will". "Will" se puede utilizar para expresar un deseo, no solamente el tiempo futuro, como se explica en dictionary.com: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/will?db=luna
> 
> *verb (used with object), verb (used without object) *10.to wish; desire; like: _Go where you will. Ask, if you will, who the owner is. _
> 
> Cuando tenemos esto en cuenta, el verbo "querer" es perfecto.
> En pasado: _She wouldn't speak Spanish = Ella no quiso hablar español._
> Tal vez este detallito que faltaba, nos llevó a confundirnos tanto. Espero que ya quede claro.
> Saludos.


 


Precisamente el el post 24 hablo en extenso de esto y sostengo que "negarse a" es a mi juicio una traducciòn màs ajustada de "won't/wouldn't" que "querer" por los motivos que explico en el mismo post.


----------



## jmx

Si he entendido bien el sentido de "she wouldn't do it",

- Es una expresión de uso diario, por tanto "rehusar" no sirve como traducción, ya que es una palabra formal/literaria.

- Otros foreros han citado una expresión que posiblemente sea muy buena traducción:
_she wouldn't do it _-> no hubo forma/manera de que lo hiciera.​- Otra traducción posible sería "no le dio la gana hacerlo".


----------



## Södertjej

Sin ánimo de liarla más, no estoy de acuerdo con que rehusar sea una palabra literaria. No es coloquial pero tampoco tan infrecuente y en cuanto a significado sería en muchos contextos más un sinónimo de rechazar, que sí sería más habitual en el lenguaje diario, que de negarse, aunque en otros sí pueda aproximarse más.

Rechazó la invitación -> rehusó la invitación. Pero no "negó la invitación".


----------



## stretch

Södertjej said:


> Repito: en España no se usa, con lo cual no entiendo tu insistencia. La RAE lo desaconseja explícitamente, ídem.
> 
> En los más prestigiosos periódicos españoles se ven a diario verdaderos ataques a la gramática más elemental. Las referencias a prensa sólo demuestran que hay gente que sí lo usa, no que sea un uso culto.
> 
> Si quieres seguir usándolo, asunto tuyo, pero no insistas en que es correcto. El DPD lo dice bien clarito y te recuerdo que fueron las academias de todos los países de habla hispana los que consensuaron ese texto.


 
No insisto en usar esta palabra. No me importa. Desde un principio, mi intención fue sencillamente señalar que en algunos países, obviamente los de América Latina, se usa bastante, y no solamente por los "adolescentes" en sus "blog" ridículos, sino por personas inteligentes y cultas. Pero, aun los más inteligentes se pueden equivocar, y me doy cuenta de eso, por lo tanto yo por lo menos, debido a esta plática excelente e interesante que hemos tenido, voy a evitar su uso a preferencia de otras palabras como "negarse". Sé muy bien lo que dice el DPD, pero el idioma es algo vivo, y el idioma no se modifica por lo que dicen los diccionarios, sino al revés, los diccionarios se modifican debido a los cambios que ocurren en el idioma. Por ejemplo, aquí en Estados Unidos, se utiliza mucho una barbaridad de palabra: "aseguranza", hablando del seguro para su auto. Está totalmente mal, y me choca escucharlo, sobre todo cuando algún hispanoparlante cree que es lo correcto y rechaza "el seguro" aunque es el término correcto. Ese error, la verdad me da asco. Sin embargo, no puedo negar que se utiliza...no por personas cultas, digamos, pero hay muchísima gente que, desgraciadamente, no entiende "seguro" sino "aseguranza". Y puede ser que en 5, 10 o 20 años, lo encontremos en el RAE. También, por muchos años, "ain't" no se aceptaba por los académicos ni se encontraba en los diccionarios. Pero ahora sí. Porque es parte del idioma. Pero, repito, que en cuanto a "rehusarse" voy a evitar usarlo (por lo menos cuando hablo con gente de España) y en su lugar decir "negarse". Sin embargo, "no quiso" sigue siendo la mejor traducción para "she wouldn't".


----------



## Forero

stretch said:


> Ya nos desviamos del tema. Voy a intentar a explicar esto de otra manera..."would" es el pasado de "will". "Will" se puede utilizar para expresar un deseo, no solamente el tiempo futuro, como se explica en dictionary.com: http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/will?db=luna
> 
> *verb (used with object), verb (used without object) *10.to wish; desire; like: _Go where you will. Ask, if you will, who the owner is. _
> 
> Cuando tenemos esto en cuenta, el verbo "querer" es perfecto.
> En pasado: _She wouldn't speak Spanish = Ella no quiso hablar español._
> Tal vez este detallito que faltaba, nos llevó a confundirnos tanto. Espero que ya quede claro.
> Saludos.


Creo que conviene la definición número 2:

*–auxiliary verb* 
2. am (is, are, etc.) disposed or willing to: _People will do right. _

_She wouldn't speak Spanish._ (_She was __unwilling__ to speak Spanish._) = "No quiso hablar español."


----------



## stretch

Forero said:


> Creo que conviene la definición número 2:
> 
> *–auxiliary verb*
> 2. am (is, are, etc.) disposed or willing to: _People will do right. _
> 
> _She wouldn't speak Spanish._ (_She was __unwilling__ to speak Spanish._) = "No quiso hablar español."


 
Sounds good to me, and you're probably right.  It's just that with the two possible definitions that overlap so easily, with such a fine line between them, it's hard to say.  Also, I thought that putting it in that perspective might explain why our preferred definition fits.  I think that may be the reason for the same kind of confusion on the part of native Spanish-speakers about "querer" and its alternate definition in the preterite form.  Just an idea, though.


----------



## Bandama

Forero said:
			
		

> Creo que conviene la definición número 2:
> 
> *–auxiliary verb*
> 2. am (is, are, etc.) disposed or willing to: _People will do right. _
> 
> _She wouldn't speak Spanish._ (_She was __unwilling__ to speak Spanish._) = "No quiso hablar español."





stretch said:


> Sounds good to me, and you're probably right. It's just that with the two possible definitions that overlap so easily, with such a fine line between them, it's hard to say. Also, I thought that putting it in that perspective might explain why our preferred definition fits. I think that may be the reason for *the same kind of confusion on the part of native Spanish-speakers about "querer"* and its alternate definition in the preterite form.  Just an idea, though.



It's obvious that only there's not just one possible traslation for one concept. No-one has said that "no querer" can't be used to translate "won't/wouldn't, but some native speakers (I included) have tried to give the closest Spanish equivalent to a construction that doesn't exist in our language and we have pointed out the limitations of "querer" compared to "will/would" (I don't see any kind of confusion in doing this). In particular, we perceive the use of the preterite form "quiso" as unsual for most cases of unwillingness in the past. Why is this so? Because "willingness" is usually understood as being a person's attitude, and is therefore expressed in the imperfect form ("quería") in most situations. "(No) Quiso", conversely, is rectricted to express a single act of acceptance or refusal of a particular suggestion.

"*Le pedí el bolígrafo, pero no quiso dármelo*"

*There is no insistance here, just a single refusal*. We resort to the imperfect form to express insistance and to describe the person's attitude (this is the case in 90% of all occasions with "querer" in the past).

"*Le pedí el bolígrafo, pero no quería dármelo*"

This makes *the imperfect form more appropriate to translate "wouldn't" beacause this word conveys the idea of persistant or repeated refusa*l.

*However*, some of us insisted, too, on the fact that "*querer*" tells us about a person's attitude that can exist before the request. Therefore, in the negative form, it *expresses distate as much as unwillingness*. In my example above it is clear that it expresses unwillingness because the request is explicit ("le pedí el bolígrafo"). In this case, "quería" can be a perfectly adequate traslation of "wouldn't". But *in* other *sentences* *where there is no previous request* (like the one which introduced this thread), *the use of "querer" could be ambiguous*, and its meaning is much closer to "like". If I say:

"*No quería decir que no, pero no pudo evitarlo*"

*The traslation is obviously "didn't want to", and not "wouldn't"*. If you translate our sentence back to English, we will have the same confusion:

"No quería hablar español" 

could be "She didn't want" or "she wouldn't" depending on the context. But I would choose "didn't wan't" beacause it covers more possibilities.

That's why, when translating "wouldn't" into Spanish, *I think it is advisable to search for a word capable of expressing without ambiguity the idea of forceful/long-lasting/repeated refusal.* "Would" expresses this even when the request is not present. We have seen that "quiso" is devoid of the long-lasting meaning, and "quería" can convey different ideas.

This is the reason for my choosing *"negarse a"* as *a more suitable translation* *since*, even in the preterite form, *it usually implies a forceful/insistant refusal*. This is a verb that we use in Spanish quite often (unlike "rehusar", for example), in situations in which English would probaly use "wouldn't".

*"El cliente se negó a pagar la cuenta" / "Mi madre se negaba a utilizar la cocina eléctrica" / "Mi novio se nego a devolverme el tocadiscos" / "El coche se negó a arracar esta mañana"* etc.


----------



## stretch

Bandama said:


> In particular, we perceive the use of the preterite form "quiso" as unsual for most cases of unwillingness in the past. Why is this so? Because "willingness" is usually understood as being a person's attitude, and is therefore expressed in the imperfect form ("quería") in most situations. "(No) Quiso", conversely, is rectricted to express a single act of acceptance or refusal of a particular suggestion.


My question is: How do we know if this is an attitude, or a single act?
To me it seems that, if it IS an attitude, as you propose, "se negaba" would be the best fit.  
But if not...if it is just a single act of refusal, why not "no quiso"?  The original doesn't indicate which it is, as far as I can tell, so it is a difficult decision.  Maybe we just lack context.


----------



## Forero

The fact is that in English _didn't want to_ generally refers to an attitude and _wouldn't_ is more likely to refer to an act of refusal. _Wouldn't_ can also refer to more than one refusal, but not usually to an attitude.

"She will not speak Spanish" usually means that she refuses to speak Spanish, either this once or several times, but I think we need the original poster to explain what kind of "future" in the past the question is about.

Yes, context is the key, and our original poster has been rather silent on the matter.


----------



## Södertjej

Forero said:


> Creo que conviene la definición número 2:
> 
> *–auxiliary verb*
> 2. am (is, are, etc.) disposed or willing to: _People will do right. _
> 
> _She wouldn't speak Spanish._ (_She was __unwilling__ to speak Spanish._) = "No quiso hablar español."





Forero said:


> The fact is that in English _didn't want to_ generally refers to an attitude and _wouldn't_ is more likely to refer to an act of refusal. _Wouldn't_ can also refer to more than one refusal, but not usually to an attitude.


The thing is that we, Spanish native speakers, also master those tiny nuances you mention in *our *language. As some of us have said, we feel other alternatives would sound more accurate/natural/idiomatic so I find it hard to understand why insisting in proving us wrong. No quiso hablar español is ok, but most of us but would go for a different wording to convey that same idea, just like that. If you prefer your alternative, there's nothing wrong with it, but for what it's worth,  as native spekers we prefer ours.


----------



## Forero

Hi, Södertjej.

I don't believe any native speaker here is wrong about their own language. The problem is that the nuances do not seem to translate one for one between the two languages.

Thank you for sharing your understanding of Spanish. We native monolingual English speakers generally have difficulty with what happens to _quiso_ when negated. To us it seems to change meaning, but I think it is possible for us to understand what is going on - with your help.

I have noticed that negation can have different results even within one language. For example, in English:

_You have to _means "you must", but _you don't have to_ does not mean "you must not".
_
She wanted to_, _she was willing to_, and _she would_ are different actually but rather similiar in meaning. But _she wouldn't_ expresses close to flat-out refusal, _she was unwilling to_ is not far from it, _she was not willing to_ is farther, and _she didn't want to_ is, practically speaking, just an attitude.

Translation of such things is also complicated by the fact that _wouldn't speak_ can also mean "hablaría", among other things. "Querría" translates to _wouldn't like_ more often than _wouldn't want_.

When I say something in Spanish, I know there is a high probability that it will either make no sense or sound really weird. Please continue to correct my Spanish and my misconceptions about it. The more corrections, the better.

I mean to be presenting an accurate picture of what the English sentences are most likely to mean to English speakers and make clear that the probabilities can be very different when the context is different. At this point I have said too much to be right about it all, but I hope that what I have said is helpful.

I believe that an English speaker wanting to say "She wouldn't speak Spanish" in Spanish needs to be aware that there are several possibilities and that the best translation has to be based on the intended meaning, not just the form of the English sentence.

Unfortunately, I don't know what the original poster intended to say. Together we may already have answered the original question completely, but I cannot be sure without more information from the original poster.


----------



## Melania_3838

Wow, pensé que nadie iba a responder a esa pregunta.

Perdón, pero no tengo una frase especifica que quería traducir. 

Solo quería saber como describir en una historia ''but she wouldn't speak spanish''. He aprendido que debería usar el imperfecto en una narración del pasado y que debería usar condicional para decir ''would ___'' pero también he aprendido de los hispanohablantes que no usan condicional en el pasado, sino el imperfecto. Y no es que ella rechazó la idea de hablar español, es solo que ella se puso tan nerviosa que se congeló y las palabras no le vinieron. 

Algo como esto: My friends and I all went out dancing one night and the most beautiful Peruvian man came up to us in the club, but he only spoke spanish. My friend, who happens to be fluent in the language, was so stricken by him that when he spoke to her, she froze up and wouldn't speak a word of spanish.

Con este ejemplo yo quiero decir ''No hablaría ni una palabra de español'', pero no creo que esta frase sea correcta según los hispanohablantes. Y quizás esto es un mal ejemplo.

Otro ejemplo: He approached the lady to see if she would translate something for him. 

Otra vez quiero decir ''Se acercó a la mujer a ver si ella le traduciría algo'', tampoco creo que esto sea correcta . 

Does that give it more context? Sorry for the confusion all. Oh and thanks a lot for all of the answers, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Bandama

Melania_3838 said:


> Y no es que ella rechazó la idea de hablar español, es solo que ella se puso tan nerviosa que se congeló y las palabras no le vinieron.
> 
> Algo como esto: My friends and I all went out dancing one night and the most beautiful Peruvian man came up to us in the club, but he only spoke spanish. My friend, who happens to be fluent in the language, was so stricken by him that when he spoke to her, she froze up and wouldn't speak a word of spanish.
> 
> Con este ejemplo yo quiero decir ''No hablaría ni una palabra de español'', pero no creo que esta frase sea correcta según los hispanohablantes. Y quizás esto es un mal ejemplo.
> 
> Otro ejemplo: He approached the lady to see if she would translate something for him.
> 
> Otra vez quiero decir ''Se acercó a la mujer a ver si ella le traduciría algo'', tampoco creo que esto sea correcta .
> 
> Does that give it more context? Sorry for the confusion all. Oh and thanks a lot for all of the answers, I really appreciate it.


 
Hola.

Como bien dice Forero, està claro que la traducciòn màs correcta de cualquier frase debe estar basada en el sentido que se pretende expresar (intended meaning) y no en la forma gramaticalmente màs pròxima. Èste es un claro ejemplo. Para: 



> ...she froze up and wouldn't speak a word of spanish.


 
yo dirìa

*"...se bloqueò y no pudo hablar español/ y no le saliò una sola palabra en español"* 

Para el segundo caso:



> He approached the lady to see if she would translate something for him.


 
hay un foro reciente, interesantìsimo y aùn màs largo que éste, llamado "para ver si la consolaba" http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1490612), en el que se aborda esta cuestiòn. Mi opiniòn y la de la mayorìa de los nativos es que la traducciòn correcta de esta frase es con el pretérito imperfecto:

*"Se acercò a la mujer a ver si le traducìa/podìa traducir algo"*

Hasta luego.


----------



## Södertjej

De nuevo comprobamos la importancia de dar un contexto completo para poder dar la respuesta más adecuada. Espero que los debates de las páginas anteriores puedan ser útiles para alguien en el futuro, porque para la frase de la pregunta original no son buenas propuestas. Ahora está claro que querer, lo que se dice querer, la chica quería y en ningún momento se negó así que pasemos por alto las múltiples respuestas anteriores; para este contexto no valen ni "no quiso" ni "se negó". 

Otras posibilidades, además de las de Bandama, para esa chica que quería hablar español pero se bloqueó, que quizá sean aún menos literales, pero suenan naturales para describir esa situación:

"no fue capaz/fue incapaz de hablar en español" "no logró decir ni una palabra en español."


----------



## golías

... _no fue capaz de articular palabra _(_en español_).


----------



## Ann O'Rack

Bandama said:


> Hola.
> 
> Como bien dice Forero, està claro que la traducciòn màs correcta de cualquier frase debe estar basada en el sentido que se pretende expresar (intended meaning) y no en la forma gramaticalmente màs pròxima. Èste es un claro ejemplo. Para:
> 
> 
> 
> yo dirìa
> 
> *"...se bloqueò y no pudo hablar español/ y no le saliò una sola palabra en español"*
> 
> Para el segundo caso:
> 
> 
> 
> hay un foro reciente, interesantìsimo y aùn màs largo que éste, llamado "para ver si la consolaba" http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1490612), en el que se aborda esta cuestiòn. Mi opiniòn y la de la mayorìa de los nativos es que la traducciòn correcta de esta frase es con el pretérito imperfecto:
> 
> *"Se acercò a la mujer a ver si le traducìa/podìa traducir algo"*
> 
> Hasta luego.


 
Bandama, why are all your accents the wrong way round?


----------



## Rhone Frencis

Melania_3838 said:


> Mi pregunta es ¿como diría eso naturalmente?
> 
> Ella no hablaba español o Ella no hablaría español.
> 
> O quizás, para evitar el problema, es mejor decir ''Ella no quiso hablar español'' que significa ''She didn't want/refused to speak spanish. Pero lo que me gustaría aclarar sobre todo es como decir ''she would not speak'' en el pasado.
> 
> He aprendido que muchos hispanohablantes no usan ''condicional'', sino el imperfecto, cuando hablan del futuro en el pasado, asi que necesito ayuda.


----------



## Rhone Frencis

La expresión "She would not speak Spanish" en inglés hace referencia a una acción pasada repetitiva en el pasado. En español se utiliza la forma "Ella no acostubraba hablar en español."  Si se utiliza "Ella no hablaba en español," Esto se entiende como no tener la habilidad para hacerlo.


----------



## stretch

Neqitan said:


> *I think "ella no quería/quiso hablar español" (as la machy said) are the best translations* (then it depends on context for time-frame). I admit I find it confusing to translate as well! Context within other sentences would be appropriate.
> 
> "Ella no hablaba español" is good too, but the problem is that without much context it could also mean "she didn't speak Spanish" (in the sense that she didn't know the language at all).


 
Soder...
Obviously not *all* of *you* native Spanish speakers are agreed.  Neqita is quoted above as preferring the same translation I prefer.  Don't make it a Native Spanish-speakers vs. Native English-speakers issue.


----------



## stretch

Rhone Frencis said:


> La expresión "She would not speak Spanish" en inglés hace referencia a una acción pasada repetitiva en el pasado. En español se utiliza la forma "Ella no acostumbraba hablar en español." Si se utiliza "Ella no hablaba en español," Esto se entiende como no tener la habilidad para hacerlo.


 
       "No se acostumbraba" is maybe not the most accurate translation here.  And sometimes in English, "she would not speak Spanish" can simply be a one-time event, not necessarily "una acción pasada repetitiva en el pasado."

     My final opinion is that the English is incorrect.  It should be "couldn't" = "no pudo", not "wouldn't" which has a totally different meaning, thus resulting in this debate.  If I were interpreting this in testimony in court, and someone said "wouldn't" in this same sentence, I would be obligated by ethical restrictions to render it "no quiso."  If the source text is incorrect, the target text cannot and should not be correct.  But, now that we know, and since it is obviously not within a legal setting, the original can be corrected to "she couldn't speak Spanish", etc.


----------



## Bandama

Ann O'Rack said:


> Bandama, why are all your accents the wrong way round?



I'm sorry. There's no mystery. I don't have a Spanish keyboard at work, there are only French ones.


----------



## Forero

Melania_3838 said:


> My friends and I all went out dancing one night and the most beautiful Peruvian man came up to us in the club, but he only spoke spanish. My friend, who happens to be fluent in the language, was so stricken by him that when he spoke to her, she froze up and wouldn't speak a word of spanish.


I would not use _wouldn't_ in this context, so I would be hard pressed to translate it. I think I would pick _couldn't_ or _didn't_, depending on which I meant. Each can still correspond to multiple possible translations, but not to _hablaría_.



Melania_3838 said:


> Otro ejemplo: He approached the lady to see if she would translate something for him.


This sentence is very similar to the _Ramona_ sentence, so it would use imperfect indicative _traducía_.

This is curious to us English speakers because when _traducía_ translates as _would translate_, it usually means that she "used to" translate or that she "had a habit or custom of" translating, not that she "might be willing" to translate.


----------



## Peterrobertini7

Melania_3838 said:


> Mi pregunta es ¿como diría eso naturalmente?
> 
> Ella no hablaba español o Ella no hablaría español.
> 
> O  quizás, para evitar el problema, es mejor decir ''Ella no quiso hablar español'' que significa ''She didn't want/refused to speak spanish. Pero lo que me gustaría aclarar sobre todo es como decir  ''she would not speak'' en el pasado.
> 
> He aprendido que muchos hispanohablantes no usan ''condicional'', sino el imperfecto,  cuando hablan del futuro en el pasado, asi que necesito ayuda.



El contexto es de un *acto voluntario*, que el hablante no lo haría sabiendo español.

si la reunión es para practicar inglés es perfecto el uso del condicional:

*Ella no hablaría en español*.


----------



## Södertjej

stretch said:


> Soder...
> Obviously not *all* of *you* native Spanish speakers are agreed.  Neqita is quoted above as preferring the same translation I prefer.  Don't make it a Native Spanish-speakers vs. Native English-speakers issue.


And if I'm not mistaken all native speakers from Spain who have posted would go for another wording just to sound idiomatic. If Nequitan finds that alternative you prefer is the most common in his/her country (El Salvador), it doesn't mean it's what we'd say over here. And for the uptenth time, I never said it was wrong, just not how we'd say it.

But the thing is this is actually a non-issue. Now that we have a complete context we now know the right translation is neither "no quiso" nor "se negó".


----------



## stretch

Södertjej said:


> And if I'm not mistaken all native speakers from Spain who have posted would go for another wording just to sound idiomatic. If Nequitan finds that the alternative you prefer is the most common in his/her country (El Salvador), it doesn't mean it's what we'd say over here. And for the upteenth time, I never said it was wrong, just not how we'd say it.
> 
> But the thing is this is actually a non-issue. Now that we have a complete context we now know the right translation is neither "no quiso" nor "se negó".


 
     And I never said that it *would be* how you would say it *over there*.  
     It _could _be a non-issue, but in fact, a really interesting issue has apparently emerged from a simple mistake.  And I'm okay with seeing the value of what we have discussed, aside from its relavance to the original text or the newly edited version.


----------



## stretch

Peterrobertini7 said:


> El contexto es de un *acto voluntario*, que el hablante no lo haría sabiendo español.
> 
> si la reunión es para practicar inglés es perfecto el uso del condicional:
> 
> *Ella no hablaría en español*.


 
El condicional en este contexto no sería correcto.  Se trata de algo que no hizo, no de algo que no haría.  El pasado sería el tiempo correcto, así que la única cuestión es la del verbo.


----------



## Södertjej

Thanks for the corrections, but the thing is that I meant to use *that *meaning *esa*, not que, but I changed my original wording and the final result was a bit mixed up. What I meant was "if he/she finds that alternative, the one you prefer, the most common..."

Yes, upteenth, but hey, there's a reason why I'm officially the queen of typos!


----------



## Curious Cusqueña

GENERAL TRANSLATION COMMENT


> La diferencia es que yo traduciría "ella se negó" como "she refused" y traduciría "ella no quiso" como "she wouldn't."  Por eso propuse "ella no quiso".


 
They mean almost the same thing, but different nuance.

NOW TO SPECIFICALLY ADDRESS THE ORIGINAL POST:
I don't pretend to know everything, but there are MANY sensible translations, or ones that makes sense to most people. To comfort you, Melania, when speaking on the spur of the moment, whether you simply say "ella no pudo hablar español" or are able to come up with the idiomatic "no le salió una sola palabra de español", you will be on track. 

About the English example you gave: 


> I would not use _wouldn't_ in this context, so I would be hard pressed to translate it. I think I would pick _couldn't_ or _didn't_, depending on which I meant.


I agree with this, but your sentence is understandable anyhow. In your example, it could be that the girl (a friend maybe? ) was so taken that she temporarily forgot how to speak (no pudo), or maybe she was embarrased to speak Spanish with errors (she wasn't willing, no quería). 

I think the difficulty with the English comes in the that "would" and "wouldn't" come from the old English "will"...en el sentido de "voluntad", de querer que algo pase o querer hacer algo según la voluntad de uno. We still use it that way occasionally, as in "If God wills it, then nothing can be done."

Saludos


----------



## stretch

Södertjej said:


> Thanks for the corrections, but the thing is that I meant to use *that *meaning *esa*, not que, but I changed my original wording and the final result was a bit mixed up. What I meant was "if he/she finds that alternative, the one you prefer, the most common..."
> 
> Yes, upteenth, but hey, there's a reason why I'm officially the queen of typos!


 
I understand...I make plenty of mistakes myself.


----------



## ometeotl

Hola.

La traducción es: (ella) no hablaria español.

Saludos


----------



## stretch

ometeotl said:


> Hola.
> 
> La traducción es: (ella) no hablaria español.
> 
> Saludos


 
Esa no es la traducción.  Por favor, lee todo lo que se ha escrito aquí al respecto y verás que es distinto este uso de "would" al uso típico.


----------



## Spanish Consultas

_Ella no quería hablar en español._

_Ella se negaba a hablar en español._


----------

